# They dropped a decimal point???



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Lately on both the phone app and my partner home page my rating has been "4.8"

It used to fluctuate between 4.83 and 4.86 which would give me a vague idea of what riders were rating me... But now it just sits there at 4.8 all the time. WTF? I am in Worcester, MA outside Boston. Anybody anywhere else noticed this???


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

They drop the zero when the rating is 4.90, 4.80, 4.70, etc. Sorry, but you may be at 4.80 right now.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Or 4.90.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

That makes sense. Why didn't I think of that!?


----------

